# Unable to install monitor driver (both automatic and manual)



## bb4II3r (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi guys, I have just bought a new monitor and recently I have reformatted my computer too. So I was trying to install my new monitor's driver using the installation CD provided in the package. The window popped up, saying "The Wizard could not automatically install the Display Optimization files (drivers)."
This meant that I have to install the driver manually, which I proceeded to do. I followed the instructions provided by the distributer.
Firstly, I went to Device Manager, right clicked on the respective device, chose update driver. I selected "Install from a list of selected location", "Don't search, I will choose the driver to install", and after choosing "Monitor" as my hardware type, I clicked on "Have Disc". Thus, I browsed to the folder where the instructions said to do so, I chose the folder and clicked "OK". Unfortunately, there was this window that said "The specified location does not contain information about your hardware."
Now, I went to this monitor's brand website (which is ViewSonic by the way), and even downloaded the drivers. However, it seems that this does not work also, and now I'm stuck, wondering how can I install the driver for my monitor.
Thank you in advance for whoever who tries to solve my problem.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmm i thought most monitors already had the driver software installed on them, and are Plug & Play now.


----------



## bb4II3r (Feb 24, 2008)

The monitor works, but I can't really change the resolution, and thus when I try to update my computer to XP SP3, the resolution will be at 4 bit and can't be changed.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

What graphics card do you have? Does it have the latest drivers?


----------



## bb4II3r (Feb 24, 2008)

Well I'm not sure. Can you tell me how to check?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Right click mycomputer, and click manage. Click device manager, then display adapters. double click the adapter listed and go to the drivers tab.


----------



## AquariusFX (Aug 14, 2008)

or go to display properties > setting
it should show both the monitor and graphic card.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Im looking for the driver versions though, which are not shown there.


----------



## AquariusFX (Aug 14, 2008)

I just want to see if it said anything there. Sometime it would just show blank which indicate that windows use standard vga driver which explain low color.


----------



## bb4II3r (Feb 24, 2008)

Well for Jtsou, in the Device Manager menu, there isn't any display adapter section for me. Instead, the computer recognizes the monitor as Video Controller (VGA Compatible) in Other Devices.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

There HAS to be a display adapter section.


----------



## AquariusFX (Aug 14, 2008)

I bet you didn't install the vga driver.

This is why I want to see what it said on display properties > setting.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

When you go into the device manager the display adapter is about the fifth one down
While you are in device manager see what monitor is installed


----------



## bb4II3r (Feb 24, 2008)

That is my problem, I cannot install the VGA driver.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what computer make and model do you have? or was it custom built?


----------



## bb4II3r (Feb 24, 2008)

It's Acer Aspire S90 if I'm not wrong. But the monitor is of another brand.
I had no problem installing it last time using the same computer with XP SP3. But after I reformatted after a fatal system error, I cannot install the same monitor.


----------



## bb4II3r (Feb 24, 2008)

I forget to mention that I'm using XP SP1 right now because my recovery disc is SP1.


----------

